# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Af en toe hamburger dikmakend?

## amier97

Hallo, ik ben Milad (14).

Ik had een vraag, namelijk: als je ongeveer 1x per 2 weken een hamburger eet, heeft dat dan effect op je lichaamsgewicht? Ik weeg 48 kg en ben 161 cm.

----------


## dyon1

Hallo Milad, 

Dat heeft nauwelijks effect op je lichaamsgewicht indien je niet ook de rest van de week fastfood eet. Je ben 161cm en 48 kg waarom maak je je druk om je lichaamsgewicht ? 

Groetjes

----------


## christel1

Amier, voor jou grootte mag je gerust nog enkele kilo's meer wegen en 1 hamburger met of zonder frietjes om de 14 dagen dat is nu echt geen doodzonde hoor, dat is normaal voor jouw leeftijd, je bent puber he en normaal dat die al eens naar mac donald of quick gaan. Als je verder maar normaal en gezond eet he....

----------

